# ISO recommendations for northern Mi/WI area.



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm looking for recommendations for a trainer/knowledgable person within 2 hours of me that does schutzhund. I'm located in zipcode 54151. They do not have to be part of a club or a "Trainer". Just someone with knowledge & the experience needed, willing to help me out.
If it is a group/club does not have to be GSD only. 
I do have a club I will be working with, but they are over 4 hours away, so I can only make it there once a month. I would really like to find someone closer that I can work with on a weekly basis.
If you have names to suggest to stay away from, please pm me!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Northern LP or UP?

Only person I know in the UP who does SchH goes over to northern Wisconsin for training.

In the northern LP, try getting a hold of Tim Clothier at Northern Pine Kennels. He breeds Boxers and has done SchH for years. I think he's in the Tawas area, but not completely sure on that.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

The UP.......I swear it is it's own little world up here sometimes!! I have found myself having to travel more & more to get quality anything for the dogs.
The horses on the other hand......We have lots of specialized horse stuff/vets. Of course I deciede to pick two of the most expensive "hobbies" around!
I do appreciate any leads


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'll PM you an email addy for my SchH friend in the UP who travels to WI when he works with a club. He's very experienced and might be willing to hook up with you for training.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Much appreciated!!!


----------

